# Any Divers Out There?



## Kristoph91 (5 Nov 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm loving Uni at the moment, Bangor is great and I love my course.

I've been doing a bit of dive training the past 3 weeks and I'm now a qualified open water diver 
So pretty chuffed with that, going to do the advanced open water soon.

Anybody else on here dive?


----------



## foxfish (5 Nov 2012)

Sure, I have a BSAC qualification but I have not dived with an aqualung for many years now.
However I am an avid free diver & spearfisherman, I also help to managed the deeper blue forums http://www.deeperblue.com/


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Nov 2012)

Cool, I was thinking of doing BSAC but the club trains mostly PADI so I just went along with it  

I'd love to try freediving but I've heard too many horror stories of blackouts. 
Thats pretty cool though I'll jump on and have a look


----------



## Nick_593 (5 Nov 2012)

I have a few friends who trained under BSAC at uni, but most of them who dive abroad have now converted to PADI as its more practical when extending your qualifications in another country.
I'm PADI advanced open water as I did most of my diving in south Africa and Honduras, but hope to get to dive master next year, as it helps with marine biology work I want to do.
What are you studying at Bangor, sure they have a marine biol department up there?

As for Spearfishing, its a brilliant sport and a good way to see the underwater world in the UK.
If your interested the deeperblue forum foxfish just showed you is a great way to find out more info, but read about ethics if you want to start.


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Nov 2012)

Hi Nick,

Yeah thats what my instructor was saying. Thats good to hear though as I definitely want to dive abroad, theres a dive holiday at the end of the year in Hurghada, Egypt. So the Red sea. I'd love to do it, just depends on how much I spend this year!

I'm studying Marine Bio at Bangor mate, where did you study it? 
I'm trying at the moment, along with a few postgrads and lecturers, to get a big display reef tank set up in the Ocean Science building. So if it does go through, all the funding etc, I'll have my name stamped somewhere 

I'd love to try spearfishing  Think I'll ask around the club and see if anybody can give me a go of it


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Nov 2012)

I am also a PADI open water diver as of this summer 
Lots of fun. Did it out in Greece with a great instructor.


----------

